# Quartershare Vacation Properties



## spp_24 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am considering purchasing a quartershare vacation property which are becoming more and more common in the BC interior. At first glance it seems like a good fit for my needs (only paying for partial use, good locations & recreation options, no maintenance on my part)

Here are some examples:

http://www.fairmontridge.ca
http://www.juniperlodgefernie.com
http://www.pinnacle-ridge.com/chalets.html

I am wondering is anyone can offer any other first hand experiences or pros/cons to these arrangements (not interested in feddback on any specific companies above). 

Some of my concerns are around the existance of a market for resale and resale values


----------

